# Midlet mit JDK 1.5



## nemo86 (2. Jan 2010)

Hallo alle, ich muss ein Programm schreiben, wo ich u.A. auch generische Klassen und Assertions brauche. Die werden erst ab JDK 1.5 unterstützt. Ich entwickle unter Eclipse entwickle (Plugin MTJ letzte Version) Als default Einstellung wird JDK 1.3 verwendet, schalte ich manuel auf 1.5 um stürzen alle Programme die ich damit starte (auch leere Applikationen) sofort ab. Kann mir jemand sagen warum das passiert bzw. wie ich das beheben kann.

Vielen Dank)


----------



## Meldanor (2. Jan 2010)

Weil Java ME nur 1.3 (oder 1.4 ? ) unterstützt. Ist irgendwo etwas bescheuert, man muss vieles neu schreiben, aber so bleibt man in Übung ^^


----------



## nemo86 (3. Jan 2010)

omg... Ich habe kein Problem z.B. LinkedList zu schreiben aber wie simuliere ich Generalizität???


----------

